# L3.56 Software (Post your experiences here)



## leemathre

My 622 is receiving new software at 02:35 PST.


----------



## DAG

leemathre said:


> My 622 is receiving new software at 02:35 PST.


Got it this morning. It shows L356 on the screen after you press menu/menu, but not in the counters screen where it still shows previous software as L355. This is how I thought it should state anyway...PREVIOUS software is L355, not CURRENT software, but that is not how it worked until now.

So far I see that there is a new "next day" button on the timers screen. (edit: might not be a new feature) My manual timer for an OTA at 6:40AM this morning did not fire and was not even in the timer screen, though the timer is a daily timer....hmphhh. Also, guide times next week are all off by one hour, earlier, than the real times. Must have to do with daylight savings time. I would assume they will be fixed after the guide update Sunday morning at 3:00AM.

No audio/video skips......but it's still early in the day.


----------



## dweisman

Timing sounds like they're addressing a problem with the switch to daylight saving time.


----------



## boylehome

DAG said:


> Also, guide times next week are all off by one hour, earlier, than the real times. Must have to do with daylight savings time. I would assume they will be fixed after the guide update Sunday morning at 3:00AM.
> 
> No audio/video skips......but it's still early in the day.


My EPG showed all programming 1 hour earlier for the period after DST before the update. It remains the same. Like you I assume it will work correctly once DST arrives. In the few minutes that I have listened to one OTA channel that constantly has audio drop outs, there were none. Hopefully that bug is fixed.


----------



## DAG

Still skipping audio, at least on the HD demo channel....what a joke. "Hey! Want to see my new HD TV? Ignore those missing words though..."

So far, with the new update, my timer did not fire this AM and the guide is still off by an hour all next week..


----------



## boylehome

DAG said:


> Still skipping audio, at least on the HD demo channel....what a joke. "Hey! Want to see my new HD TV? Ignore those missing words though..."
> 
> So far, with the new update, my timer did not fire this AM and the guide is still off by an hour all next week..


I checked 9443 HDTV Demo with HDMI and Component. No audio drops here.


----------



## ac_burt

I am happy to report that the new update seems to have fixed my audio drop out problems. I noticed this morning as I was watching Sports Center the audio didn't drop out even once. So I knew the update must of occurred. When I checked my setting my suspisions were confirmed. I hope this feature stays stable.


----------



## SergeantPinback

I haven't had time to really watch yet, as the update just downloaded 2 hours ago and I really need to watch a night of TV to see.

However, I did turn it on to check and I noticed something was different with the image. On the Voom channel HDN, which I like to check on because they run their graphics all the way to the edges of the screen, it seemed that the image had shifted up. There was more space at the bottom where the banner for "HDN" is and now, when they run the weather report with the four city windows on the screen, the upper letters of the two top cities now touch the top of the screen. I have not seen this since I finished adjusting my TV over a month ago. I pretty much have it perfect, and nothing has changed on my TV.

Checking the guide, the bottom looks the same, but it looks like the top of the image is slightly cut off. I remember being able to see the top of the little view screen in the upper right corner before, now it just runs off the top of the screen.

Also, the HD image looks a little, (I don't know), softer? Not as sharp as before.

*** I need to edit here ***

Went back and had another look, and noticed that it REALLY was looking different. Guess what? The box was set to 480p instead of 1080i. Once I changed that back, all was well - The image was the way it was supposed to be and it was nice and sharp. So, heads up, check your HD settings on the receiver. It had to have changed it when it updated. Strange, never had it do that before.


----------



## ac_burt

I haven't looked at VOOM Channels yet, but ESPNHD looked fine this morning. I'll know tonoght after I have time to watch a little.


----------



## DAG

ac_burt said:


> I am happy to report that the new update seems to have fixed my audio drop out problems. I noticed this morning as I was watching Sports Center the audio didn't drop out even once. So I knew the update must of occurred. When I checked my setting my suspisions were confirmed. I hope this feature stays stable.


Wanna bet it is because your box did a significant reboot/reload last night? Mine did after the update (the first AC PWR counter since it was replaced over a week ago). This problem always was better after a power down reset. Let's see what everyone says after a night of watching TV. Mine still had momentary audio dropouts this AM.


----------



## alan s

I just had the 622 installed yesterday. My software is still at L355 even after receiver was off overnight. Is there any way to force the download?


----------



## sbuko

Power down your 622. It should start taking the download within a few minutes.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Thats great ac burt, it was basically a standard maintenance release with some fixes. Nothing earth shattering, or nothing new that really warranted any excitement. Just the stuff people were expecting to tweak it.


----------



## tammyandlee

Any chance I will now get guide data for my local pbs station sub channels. It's my only complaint it's not much to ask for


----------



## Mike D-CO5

So far I've had no audio drop outs, screeching black screens or snap crackel pop. I have had some video jerkiness - like an old silent film sped up so everyone is walking way to fast. I did a power cord reboot and "knock on wood", I've seen no more . Could this be this fix? I sure hope so. 

I'll give my final approval after a week of this software before I can say ALL IS WELL.


----------



## Ron Barry

Figured before too many threads get created I would start a thread and stick it at the top to post user experiences.

I am moving posts from other threads into here as I see fit so we have one thread surrounding general user experiences with the new releases.


----------



## boylehome

Okay, I thought things were working well (and for the most part they are). Something happened that has caused a channel to remain in every favorites list two of which (List 3/List 4) I have never created.

I am having a problem with OTA digital channel FOX 30. It quit working so I went into Local Channels and checked to see if anything was abnormal. I entered the channel which turned green and locked at 75. I went back to the channel, nada. I returned to Local Channels and deleted the main and sub channel. I tried to re-add as I had a green bar and lock. The channel didn't display. I deleted the other OTA's and they all came back listed except for 30.

I remembered that I went into locks so I could limit the junk stuff in the default HD favorites. I saw that 30-02 was still there and had the red radio button. I unlocked it.

When I brought up the EPG and switched between favorites, everyone of them had every channel listed.

I fixed the lists but 30-02 remained in list 3 & list 4.

I have performed a factory defaults and it did nothing to help except for clearing the names of the titles I gave to List 1 & List 2.

I went through all the setting and everything was cleared and 30-02 was gone from the locked channel list.

I went back to Local Channels and tried to re-add FOX 30. Well that made all the lists fill with every channel again!

I have not called Tech. Support yet but I wonder if anyone else is having a problem like this one? If so, did you have success at fixing it and by what means?


----------



## Mark06111

I noticed 3.56 briefly this AM. As typical, shut down before going to work. When I got home from work and turned it all on, ZERO sound. Hard reset fixed the problem and perhaps 90 minutes later, no frequent audio drops. I've had a few quick drops but certainly can't point to problems with the 622 yet. It's promising, but the jury is still out...

Note too, even after the download/reset I'm still at 1080i. I don't see anything that changed with regards to preferances or user settings...


----------



## moman19

Got 356. My OTA Channel signal strength has suddenly become erratic on all channels. All OTA DT channels are now unwatchable and will not lock. Signal strength is all over the place from 0 to 100. The first thing I checked was my antenna...found no faults. I then did a cold restart...no change. Finally deleted all channels and rescanned them in...no change.

Anyone else seeing this? I called Tech Support. Of course, they say this is not a known issue. They urged me to buy an Amplifier! I was getting consistent near-100 signal strength before today.

On another note, I see that the EPG was not fixed in this release. It's still shifted to the left with the last row partially cut by minor overscan of my DLP. Connected via HDMI. Output set at 720p.


----------



## Sam 8

The software download seems to have helped me; my 622 is in single mode with no OTA input, I can't get any OTA channels where I'm at. I was having the audio dropout issue and once or twice experienced the black screen issue.
Watched for about 2 hours this morning and the family has had it on for over 5 hours today and all appears to be well. No changes in guides or other settings noted.
Audio is via digital optical to receiver.
Video is to receiver via component and on to TV via component.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## jkinghome

Anybody experienced video jerkiness from the new update? It was fine last night, but now getting jerky motion on live and pre-recorded shows.


----------



## Ken Green

moman19 said:


> Got 356. My OTA Channel signal strength has suddenly become erratic on all channels. All OTA DT channels are now unwatchable and will not lock. Signal strength is all over the place from 0 to 100. The first thing I checked was my antenna...found no faults. I then did a cold restart...no change. Finally deleted all channels and rescanned them in...no change.
> Anyone else seeing this? I called Tech Support. Of course, they say this is not a known issue. They urged me to buy an Amplifier! I was getting consistent near-100 signal strength before today.


Mine were all over the place today also. I attributed it to the heavy wind and weather systems moving through the area. It seems better tonight.



Mike D-CO5 said:


> I have had some video jerkiness - like an old silent film sped up so everyone is walking way to fast. I did a power cord reboot and "knock on wood", I've seen no more


Ditto....and the video was blurry...after a hard-reset, it's fine.
I was awake during the auto update at 3AM. The 622 does it's reset (soft) before the s/w download.

Does anyone know if a timer is scheduled at the same time as scheduled updates, will the update still run after the timer is completed? A set timer trumps automatic nightly update. Does it just wait until the next night?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I don't think it will update the receiver if a timer will start or end within 30 minutes. It was like that on the 921 as it did a reboot nightly. I have seen the 942 and the 622 sometimes ask me if it can turn off around 5:00 am when I have had the updates set at 3:00am. I had a show set for 2:00 or 3:00 am so it interfered with the reset. So maybe it will still attempt to update itself if it can't do it at the set time. But I really don't know for sure.


----------



## jmsteffen

I had the same jerkiness begin this morning also... ugh...


----------



## boylehome

boylehome said:


> I have not called Tech. Support yet but I wonder if anyone else is having a problem like this one? If so, did you have success at fixing it and by what means?


Follow-up Post #17

I called and spent 80 minutes talking with Advanced Tech. Support this AM. There are no other reports of the corrupted favorites lists. Performing various and common procedures didn't help. A report is going to engineering. The tech. was confidant that the Factory Defaults is of no help. So it looks like I'm stuck with a local digital number frozen in favorites lists 3 & 4. I have a feeling that a combination of something with scanning/adding locals, locks & unlocks, and favorites is damaged. I sure hope that the TV1 and TV2 favorites list don't fully populate again when I try again to add the local OTA FOX channel.


----------



## bobr

My 622 was rock sollid under L355.
Now that I have L356 I am getting the video jerkiness i've been reading about.


----------



## moman19

kdg454 said:


> Mine were all over the place today also. I attributed it to the heavy wind and weather systems moving through the area. It seems better tonight.


There was no wind or bad weather last night at my home when the OTA channels were all unwatchable. But mine too seems to have stabilzed since last night....enough to watch shows again. However, when I display it, signal strength is all over the place on all OTA DT channels. It literally jumps around random numbers from 0 to 100 every few seconds. I don't recall that being the case with 355. How can I be watching a show with signal strength of Zero?

Does anyone have a list of fixes or notes as to what's new? I wonder why no attempt was made to clean up the way the EPG has been reported by many. When viewed via HDMI 16x9 720p, the bottom row is always cut off.


----------



## MDK

Jeff McClellan said:


> Thats great ac burt, it was basically a standard maintenance release with some fixes. Nothing earth shattering, or nothing new that really warranted any excitement. Just the stuff people were expecting to tweak it.


Jeff, based on your post, it would seem that DISH has not even tried to address the ubiquitous audio drop out and video fritz complaints in the new L356 release. I am surprised as I would think it a huge priority since one would expect a major user backlash once existing customers upgrade starting this month.

In any case, since L356, I have had not had any audio drop outs yet. I don't know if this will last, but perhaps this maintenance release may have (inadvertantly) fixed the issue. Only time will tell...


----------



## Allen Noland

Here are the release notes.

* Dolby digital audio synch. enhancements
* A/V (HDMI) and MPEG4 closed-captioning robustness updates
* Changes to reduce reports of incorrect error 004 pop-ups
* Fix locked events being shown incorrectly in timer history
* Further fixes for infrequent receiver reset conditions


----------



## logicman

Today (Saturday) was the first time I was able to watch with the L356 update. I no longer get the 1 second audio drops  . I still have no HDMI, which appears to be a problem with my individual receiver  .


----------



## Guragu

Thus far:
* I've experienced one reboot today with the "screetching static" reboot symptom. That is actually down from prior daily totals. I think on Friday I had over 20.
* I've seen some dropped frames
* Things, at first glance, "fuzzier" on some SD channels.
* I have not swapped back my HDMI cable (which was causing the audio dropouts)
* My replacement receiver is on order. I believe my "screetching reboot" is something that is related to the HW, as this seemed to trigger a replacement during my last of several repeated calls.


----------



## caseystone

Got 356 as scheduled.

1) The next morning I could not power up the box. Performed reboot.
2) Output resolution was changed from 1080i to 480p. I changed it back.
2) Two days later, have not had any audio drop-outs that I recall. I had MAJOR audio problems before.
3) I now have video stuttering on live TV with SD and HD. That blows. Skip back fixes it. I don't think I've seen it on recorded programs at all.
4) Second morning I could not power up the box. This time I checked more carefully, and noticed that the "Dish" roving screensaver thing that is usually there when you have the unit off was there, but FROZEN. It did not move. I'm in dual mode, so I checked both TV 1 and TV 2. Both were frozen. So I did a power cord reboot. Then it would fire up. We'll see what happens on the third morning.

That's all I've noticed so far. I wish they could fix HDMI handshaking, and of course this terrible new video stuttering problem.

-Casey


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Video stuttering on live channels including sat and ota channels. Have to reboot at least once a day around 6:30pm or I will suffer from the video stuttering during my primetime shows. No more audio drop outs but the video stuttering has replaced it and it is a major annoyance.


----------



## lionsrule

Title says it all, thanks for wasting 15 minutes of my life dish....get a friggin clue.


----------



## sunfire01

video shuttering is back


----------



## bwest602

After L3.56, I've experienced more video jerkiness and not just on HD channels, many SD channels have the problem now. It appears to effect many more channels than L3.55--which appeared only on a few HD channels. I have yet to see the problem on OTA channels.

I've also had 1 screeching-reboot since the update. It occurred while watching Fox Sports Detroit on Friday evening, and for about an hour before the reboot, that channel was experiencing constant video shuttering. I'm sure it was related somehow.

While the reboots have went from twice a day to only once in almost 3 days, it didn't completely eliminate it. Perhaps it's a HW problem on my box--I'll wait to see if it happens again then call a Dish tech.


----------



## Jerry G

lionsrule said:


> Title says it all, thanks for wasting 15 minutes of my life dish....get a friggin clue.


I set some timers on Saturday for Sunday. As expected, when looking at the list of timers, they all were set to start an hour earlier than they should after DST took effect. This morning all the timers are intact and have the correct start time for DST. So, whatever is going on with your set isn't a universal problem. Good luck in tracking down the problem.

The only problem I've seen since L356 is one time when I did a skip ahead and lost audio. I did a few skip backwards and then ahead and the audio returned.

622:
L356RBDD-N
Bootstrap: 1710RBDD


----------



## MDK

I have had the L356 software release for two days. First day was great, but this morning, I started getting audio drop out again. Also, one of my recorded shows had no audio at all throughout. Other recorded shows seemed fine. I did a soft reboot (power switch) and the missing audio on the recorded show worked again! Also, the drop outs have (temporarily) stopped again. 

Does anyone know if DISH has any idea the cause of these problems? How can they be sure it is really software related only?


----------



## jkinghome

MDK said:


> I have had the L356 software release for two days. First day was great, but this morning, I started getting audio drop out again. Also, one of my recorded shows had no audio at all throughout. Other recorded shows seemed fine. I did a soft reboot (power switch) and the missing audio on the recorded show worked again! Also, the drop outs have (temporarily) stopped again.
> 
> Does anyone know if DISH has any idea the cause of these problems? How can they be sure it is really software related only?


As I am new to Dish, who do we e-mail to inform them of 622 problems?


----------



## abricko

So far all my previous problems: video strobing, audio droupouts: especially for a few seconds after skipping forward or backward, audio sync (mostly on OTA HD) are gone. This is the update I've been waiting for. Seems to have fixed all my issues.

You're best to call Dish (Calcutta) Tech Support to log the issue, they read this forum and I'm sure they also gauge the severity level based on logged called.


----------



## caseystone

caseystone said:


> Got 356 as scheduled.
> 
> 1) The next morning I could not power up the box. Performed reboot.
> 2) Output resolution was changed from 1080i to 480p. I changed it back.
> 2) Two days later, have not had any audio drop-outs that I recall. I had MAJOR audio problems before.
> 3) I now have video stuttering on live TV with SD and HD. That blows. Skip back fixes it. I don't think I've seen it on recorded programs at all.
> 4) Second morning I could not power up the box. This time I checked more carefully, and noticed that the "Dish" roving screensaver thing that is usually there when you have the unit off was there, but FROZEN. It did not move. I'm in dual mode, so I checked both TV 1 and TV 2. Both were frozen. So I did a power cord reboot. Then it would fire up. We'll see what happens on the third morning.
> 
> That's all I've noticed so far. I wish they could fix HDMI handshaking, and of course this terrible new video stuttering problem.
> 
> -Casey


This morning the 622 was NOT frozen. So, that's a good thing...

-Casey


----------



## Itsjimbob

I had the video stuttering problem before 3.56 and have not seen it since. The skip back always fixed it. I did have some audio loss last night and experienced my first auto reboot yesterday. The reboot came after a lot of channel changing and the unit froze then rebooted. I have had 1 case of the video not coming on after changing channels. My 508 did this also and I relate it to a hard drive buffer error. I have found that going to a DVR recording and back to live TV fixes this on both the 622 and my 508. I think they just get lost and confused. So far I am very pleased with the unit after two weeks.


----------



## GATER

Everything is good for me after the new software release. Haven't had any video stutter, or reboots since the new release. :hurah:


----------



## bobr

L356 has messed up my perfectly running receiver.
I am now getting jerky video.
Last night it locked up when doing a skip back while playing with it the 622 rebooted told me I needed a check switch. Did that and it came back with audio but no video.
Had to do a soft boot to get it working again.
2 hours later back to jitters.


----------



## R_Childress

I had jerky video especially on THTHD. After watching over the weekend, audio and video problems I was having have so far disappeared!! Great news, if it lasts.


----------



## scooby2

bobr said:


> L356 has messed up my perfectly running receiver.
> I am now getting jerky video.
> Last night it locked up when doing a skip back while playing with it the 622 rebooted told me I needed a check switch. Did that and it came back with audio but no video.
> Had to do a soft boot to get it working again.
> 2 hours later back to jitters.


Same boat here. Jerky video and audio sync issues. Things were _PERFECT_ until L356. Now the thing is almost unusable. Dish should really let you choose to upgrade the firmware or not.


----------



## bobr

There should be an option to go back like on a PC


----------



## askop

Has anyone else also notived that now sat hd locals are mapped to the lower channel numbers? I asked for this with advanced tech support and I'm glad to see it'd been done.

No more needing to remember that "4" is "6302!"

I am on a new box, though. First one had the HDMI output suddently crap out. No signal. Nothing. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## BobMurdoch

SNAFU.

Situation Normal. Audio F'ed up.


----------



## DAG

askop said:


> Has anyone else also notived that now sat hd locals are mapped to the lower channel numbers? I asked for this with advanced tech support and I'm glad to see it'd been done.
> 
> No more needing to remember that "4" is "6302!"
> 
> I am on a new box, though. First one had the HDMI output suddently crap out. No signal. Nothing. Anyone else have this problem?


Probably no one has noticed this because there are not many people who get the HD locals beamed down....yet!

You're lucky! How do they look? As good as OTA?


----------



## Lorax

bwest602 said:


> After L3.56, I've experienced more video jerkiness and not just on HD channels, many SD channels have the problem now. It appears to effect many more channels than L3.55--which appeared only on a few HD channels. I have yet to see the problem on OTA channels.
> 
> I've also had 1 screeching-reboot since the update. It occurred while watching Fox Sports Detroit on Friday evening, and for about an hour before the reboot, that channel was experiencing constant video shuttering. I'm sure it was related somehow.
> 
> While the reboots have went from twice a day to only once in almost 3 days, it didn't completely eliminate it. Perhaps it's a HW problem on my box--I'll wait to see if it happens again then call a Dish tech.


This mirrors by problems since Sunday - which never happened previously on this box or my original one which went dead......


----------



## jakattak

ac_burt said:


> I am happy to report that the new update seems to have fixed my audio drop out problems. I noticed this morning as I was watching Sports Center the audio didn't drop out even once.


Since the update I'm not noticing the audio drop out, but on recorded shows (seems to be mostly on HD OTA) I've noticed this screwy thing where the sound jumps rapidly for a second or so here and there... the best way I can describe it is it sounds like The Matrix.


----------



## boylehome

jakattak said:


> .... the best way I can describe it is it sounds like The Matrix.


Ditto. A reverberation.


----------



## liferules

boylehome said:


> Ditto. A reverberation.


It is during these reverbration spells that with the 355, my receiver would have that stuttering audio, it seems with the 356 that it kind of jump sets itself...


----------



## K4LK

I was watching ESPN2 HD last night. Without warning I got black video and no sound. The 622 was unresponsive to the remote. Front-panel reset was needed to bring it out of the lock-up.


----------



## Lorax

K4LK said:


> I was watching ESPN2 HD last night. Without warning I got black video and no sound. The 622 was unresponsive to the remote. Front-panel reset was needed to bring it out of the lock-up.


same thing for me last night....both TVs go dead.....

Has anyone determined if this is heat related? This box runs really, really hot....Are people with AV racks having more problems? Has anyone tried mouting a fan in a rack?

I have open ends at the front and back right now - my glass hasnt been installed, but it still seems awfully hot....its very reminiscent of a heat alarm style shut down on a computer.


----------



## Bogey62

jkinghome said:


> Anybody experienced video jerkiness from the new update? It was fine last night, but now getting jerky motion on live and pre-recorded shows.


I am periodically getting jerky video on all inputs (both sat and the OTA tuners). I am still using the 5 second pause trick when needed.


----------



## netbob

K4LK said:


> I was watching ESPN2 HD last night. Without warning I got black video and no sound. The 622 was unresponsive to the remote. Front-panel reset was needed to bring it out of the lock-up.


Yesterday I had just finished watching drag racing on ESPN2 HD, did some HD channel surfing, and changed it to a OTA HD local. Video all the sudden locked. Had sound but the screen was white will a yellow diag line? I change the channel to another OTA local got sound but black screen. It acted like it was locked up after that. I rebooted and it was fine. I recorded 2 HD channels and and an OTA HD local at the same time after the above mentioned rebooting. It worked flawlessly. Other symptoms occuring with the 355 software seem to have been fixed. Watched all weekend. No jerky video and no audio drops no sync issue.


----------



## DAG

I can't believe that all the usual people are having the same problems, and now some new ones too.

I was ok with my second 622 box except for audio dropouts and some video stuttering. Now, after the 356 update, I no longer get stuttering or dropouts, but the 622 now locks up and either resets itself or requires a power button reboot. I just found the TV in the logo mode, pressed the set button on the remote, got a black screen and no response from there. Needed a power button reboot to fix it. I actually prefer the silient black screen and spontaneous reboots over the audio and video issues.

We are continually told to wait for a software fix. This is the third software version I have had in three weeks. It's time for a more definitive answer from DISH. Time to call tech support AGAIN.

When working the image quality and DVR are great, but at this time, I would not recommend the 622 to anyone unless they can tolerate daily problems....Sorry DISH.


----------



## BillJ

askop said:


> Has anyone else also notived that now sat hd locals are mapped to the lower channel numbers? I asked for this with advanced tech support and I'm glad to see it'd been done.
> 
> No more needing to remember that "4" is "6302!"
> 
> I am on a new box, though. First one had the HDMI output suddently crap out. No signal. Nothing. Anyone else have this problem?


Mapping to local channel number is apparently being turned on market by market. It's not software related. I had it for Chicago a month ago while still on L352.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Audio drop outs were back yesterday on the Voom channel I recorded , followed by video stuttering on All channels both sat and ota channels, followed by the screaming black screen of Death. 

All in all , I am just beside myself with this software update. Can't wiat till the next update.:nono2:


----------



## cebbigh

I've seen the motion stuttering several times since the new update. By habit I generally do a soft reboot to fix it if it persists past just doing a pause. I've only noticed this after L3.56. Will call dish to report it so they can add another number to the list of things to fix. 

I guess these things are just to be expected with new equipment. They took awhile to make the 942 work as well as it does. But with the 942 there was always the hanging question of knowing at some point we were going to need to swap out because of mpeg4. Once they get all the bugs out of the 622 we should be okay for a long time.


----------



## diospyros

I received L356 over the weekend. It did not address the problem I was having:
HDMI output to Sony RP-CRT has no audio/video. Must continue to use component output and TOSLINK audio. (I would use the optical audio anyway.)


----------



## JOprandi

I am still getting video studdering on Sat channels, none on OTA. But now I am getting audio pops on TV2, every channel. Very annoying.


----------



## moman19

I have not noticed any studdering since the update. However, this morning I noticed a slight sync issue on OTA while watching the Today Show. I touched the SKIP BACK button to see if I could correct this (as I did in the past) and BANG! the screen froze up solid and the 622 rebooted.


----------



## ChuckA

I had a BSOD last night while simply watching a program on the Travel channel. The remote was not touched. Just the black screen and the 622 rebooted. This was my first reboot since L356.


----------



## Jerry G

Why don't those posting of problems amend their posts to include the hardware information, mainly the bootstrap number from the SysInfo screen? I have a feeling it might be helpful.

Put the information in your sig. That way it will show up every time you post.


----------



## DAG

Jerry G said:


> Why don't those posting of problems amend their posts to include the hardware information, mainly the bootstrap number from the SysInfo screen? I have a feeling it might be helpful.
> 
> Put the information in your sig. That way it will show up every time you post.


I ammended my sig to include that info several days ago. I assume that will modify all my previous post sigs?

Edit....nope, it doesn't. Just checked an old post.


----------



## moman19

Jerry G said:


> Why don't those posting of problems amend their posts to include the hardware information, mainly the bootstrap number from the SysInfo screen? I have a feeling it might be helpful.
> 
> Put the information in your sig. That way it will show up every time you post.


Good suggestion. I'll add that info the first chance I get. I still wish that Dish would officially communicate with us "Lab Rats" rather than relying on results posted on a public forum. Not very scientific.


----------



## Manke

diospyros said:


> I received L356 over the weekend. It did not address the problem I was having:
> HDMI output to Sony RP-CRT has no audio/video. Must continue to use component output and TOSLINK audio. (I would use the optical audio anyway.)


Trust me, That is a hardware problem with either the Sony or 622. Try another HDMI device to the Sony. If it works get another 622. If it does not get another Sony.


----------



## boylehome

diospyros said:


> I received L356 over the weekend. It did not address the problem I was having:
> HDMI output to Sony RP-CRT has no audio/video. Must continue to use component output and TOSLINK audio. (I would use the optical audio anyway.)


Did you pull and re-insert the HDMI cable with both receiver in the on mode? I found that this causes some type of reset with the video or does something that helps.


----------



## moman19

Not sure if this is software related or 622 hardware related. I have a second TV connected to the composite video output and L and R audio of TV1. It's a small SD TV in my kitchen and the PQ is quite good, albeit "squished" as it is not 16 x 9. However, the audio level is so low that I must crank the volume of the TV up to maximum. This is not a problem until someone changes the TV from Line input to OTA channels. Normal volume level kicks in and blows the ol' eardrum.


----------



## Bogey62

moman19 said:


> Not sure if this is software related or 622 hardware related. I have a second TV connected to the composite video output and L and R audio of TV1. It's a small SD TV in my kitchen and the PQ is quite good, albeit "squished" as it is not 16 x 9. However, the audio level is so low that I must crank the volume of the TV up to maximum. This is not a problem until someone changes the TV from Line input to OTA channels. Normal volume level kicks in and blows the ol' eardrum.


Out of curiosity, do you have the Dolby Digital set to RF or Line mode? If it's set to line, try the RF instead.


----------



## moman19

Bogey62 said:


> Out of curiosity, do you have the Dolby Digital set to RF or Line mode? If it's set to line, try the RF instead.


it was set to line. This must be by default. What changes with this setting?

UPDATE: I changed the setting to RF. No change. Audio level way too low on Audio outs.


----------



## rfowkes

Ever since L3.56 spooled onto my two 622s last week all my audio problems with FOX HD (via satellite) disappeared. Looks like they nailed this one.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## DAG

Yesterday I had video stuttering again on all sat channels. It resovled by this AM, after the 3AM update. That is the first stuttering I have seen since the 356 upgrade.


----------



## Bogey62

moman19 said:


> it was set to line. This must be by default. What changes with this setting?


Set it to RF and then see. The volume will most likely be more to your liking.

That's what I use.


----------



## Jerry G

DAG said:


> Yesterday I had video stuttering again on all sat channels. It resovled by this AM, after the 3AM update. That is the first stuttering I have seen since the 356 upgrade.


I have also been seeing occasional video stuttering with 356. No pattern that I can discern. But it is annoying.


----------



## tedb3rd

I have not had any audio problems since the update. (used to have BAD audio sync problems, audio loss problems, staggering video, and no video--especially on the HD channels) Those problems seems to have been fixed for the most part--at least for my particular receiver. I still get video loss/black screen. I notice it especially when I switch from a VOOM channel to one of the local HD channels (Channel 11 in the ATL market). Nothing but a reboot will correct the problem.... So DN's grade goes from an F to a D+


----------



## moman19

Bogey62 said:


> Set it to RF and then see. The volume will most likely be more to your liking.
> 
> That's what I use.


Bill,

No change. Might be a tad louder (unsure) but nowhere near the audio of the TV's OTA channels.


----------



## moman19

This evening I turned on my TV, which I had not touched in 12+ hours. No audio on any channel...SAT or OTA. Although this was a common occurance with 355, I have not seen this issue with 356 until today. Unlike 355, I was unable to bring back the audio by simply hitting the SKIP BACK button. I tried all ways I could to bring it back without success. A warm rebot brought it right back.


----------



## abricko

I had my first Random freeze, I was in dual mode and recording on TV2 and watching a pre-recorded show on TV1 someone called my house and the picture froze on TV1 then the callID box popped up, then I lost sound and it froze up so I did a power button reboot. I haven't experienced anything since.


----------



## Bogey62

moman19 said:


> Bill,
> 
> No change. Might be a tad louder (unsure) but nowhere near the audio of the TV's OTA channels.


It makes a noticeable difference on my Sony RPTV. I thought it would make more of a difference for you too.


----------



## moman19

2nd day in a row I turn on the TV and find no sound! SKIP BACK will not bring it back. Only a warn restart does the trick. Am I the only one?????


----------



## RF 2 HiDef

No, You are not the only one. I too have too perform a warm boot to clear the problem. The reboot also resolves ny jittery video problem that many others are experiencing. Hopefully E* will get all the software kinks worked out soon.

By the way, I noticed that you have the exact model of TV I have. I have had mine for a year now and have just started enjoying actual HD programming when I got my 622. Wow, I can't believe I waited so long! How's your set performing? I'm glad I bought that model, I have no complaints so far. Although I may perform a calibration on it since the colors seem a little "warm".



moman19 said:


> 2nd day in a row I turn on the TV and find no sound! SKIP BACK will not bring it back. Only a warn restart does the trick. Am I the only one?????


----------



## David_Levin

moman19 said:


> it was set to line. This must be by default. What changes with this setting?


On the 921 this was to control how DD5.1 would downmix to the analog audio outputs (though the name certainly doesn't make any sense).

RF Mode - would be stereo out
Line Mode - Dolby Pro-Logic

(so, if I'm recording to DVDR I generally want Line Mode so I get some surround sound)


----------



## moman19

RF 2 HiDef said:


> By the way, I noticed that you have the exact model of TV I have. I have had mine for a year now and have just started enjoying actual HD programming when I got my 622. Wow, I can't believe I waited so long! How's your set performing?


I know this is off topic, but sinced you asked.....I love the set. But lately the lamp has gotten very dim. Probably about to go. But I feel it's premature with only about 4K hours on it after 18 months on Low Power setting. Will order one this week to keep on hand. Cost: $200.


----------



## caseystone

I'm not sure when it changed, but the video stuttering on live shows seems to have stopped.

Things are working pretty well right now.

-Casey


----------



## Larry Kenney

A new problem has showed up on my 622 since L3.56. Whenever I advance a program file 30 seconds or go back 10 seconds, the audio reverberates or stutters for a second. I never noticed that before.

I don't have any of the audio drop outs or other audio problems I've seen mentioned. 

Overall, my 622 has been working fine since I got it on February 17th.

Larry
SF


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Yep, I now see or hear the audio reverb when I use the skip forward button.


----------



## DAG

caseystone said:


> I'm not sure when it changed, but the video stuttering on live shows seems to have stopped.
> 
> Things are working pretty well right now.
> 
> -Casey


Not here. Worse than ever tonight.


----------



## Bogey62

Larry Kenney said:


> A new problem has showed up on my 622 since L3.56. Whenever I advance a program file 30 seconds or go back 10 seconds, the audio reverberates or stutters for a second. I never noticed that before.
> 
> I don't have any of the audio drop outs or other audio problems I've seen mentioned.
> 
> Overall, my 622 has been working fine since I got it on February 17th.
> SF


Yes, I've noticed this too. It can sometimes happen when coming off of Pause mode here too.


----------



## patrick

I have also been seeing occasional video stuttering with 356. No pattern that I can discern. But it is annoying. It seems that the box needs a daily soft boot
to get this fix.


----------



## moman19

Had my first case of the video studders today with 356. I was channel surfing when I suddenly got a pop up screen asking me to run check-switch. Never saw this before. I was watchijng a SD sat channel while recording an HD OTA channel on TV1. The pop up went away by hitting CANCEL a few times. The weather was clear, so I hadn't lost signal. But now studdering started and got worse quickly. It would not go away without a reboot.


----------



## oldtimere

I too have observed the stuttering with my new installation this past week. I was viewing a local (NY) off the satelite that was HD on TV2 in dual mode. I found that hitting the pause for a second or two and then watching in the delayed mode resulted in the loss of stuttering, going back to LiveTV casused the stuttering to return.


----------



## moman19

oldtimere said:


> I too have observed the stuttering with my new installation this past week. I was viewing a local (NY) off the satelite that was HD on TV2 in dual mode. I found that hitting the pause for a second or two and then watching in the delayed mode resulted in the loss of stuttering, going back to LiveTV casused the stuttering to return.


Same here. Pausing LIVE TV or pressing the Skip Back button resolves the issue. With the previous relaese, Pause or Skip Back buttons fixed audio sync issues. Now it fixes video studdering. Ought to be a real clue as to the cause.


----------



## lujan

I wish the moderators/administrators would change the name of this posting ("New Software spooling..."). It is no longer new and every time I see it for a split second I think "Oh, there's new software". The name might be changed to "Post L3.56 Experiences here".


----------



## abricko

moman19 said:


> Same here. Pausing LIVE TV or pressing the Skip Back button resolves the issue. With the previous relaese, Pause or Skip Back buttons fixed audio sync issues. Now it fixes video studdering. Ought to be a real clue as to the cause.


yeah the pause button is broken!

dish (i know they aren't looking but still) please save the forums from countless dupe posts (by releasing a new software, you're two weeks over now, so what we have to wait until next friday???) ... guess what johnny come lately... we all know pressing pause or skip-back (or forcing a reboot) fixes the audio or stuttering issues... please use the search button or browse a page or two of posts... it's probably there!

rant over... please continue the obvious posts...


----------



## Ron Barry

lujan said:


> I wish the moderators/administrators would change the name of this posting ("New Software spooling..."). It is no longer new and every time I see it for a split second I think "Oh, there's new software". The name might be changed to "Post L3.56 Experiences here".


Done.. hopes this helps.


----------



## lujan

Ron Barry said:


> Done.. hopes this helps.


Much much better, thanks a bunch Ron!


----------



## Opynion

Can't they make things right...
there seems to be alot of hassle with the 622, so many people complaining about it on the support forums and here too, and re-booting sounds like having to kick it with a boot on daily basis in order for it to work :nono2:


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Yes, it reminds me of some of the problems I had with the 921. The 942 seemed to work good right out of the box ,except for the no dolbydigital sound on the second tuner. They quickly fixed that and it worked great. In fact the 942 was the easiest to use dvr receiver I ever had. Luckily I still had a power cord strip behind the receiver from when I had the 921 and I can easily flip it on and off to do a power cord reboot without having to move the tv everytime. Something I have had to do just about every day now to prevent any video jitters during my primetime shows. Nothing worse than watching American Idol in full epileptic video mode.:eek2:


----------



## tomcrown1

is not time for a new software release?? maybe next friday???


----------



## tcotter

Installed on 4/22 and have had at least 10 video & audio drops. Called CSR today to ask for a replacement and was told it was a "known problem" and that they are "working really hard" at a fix. Said they won't send a new box unless it happens "at least 3 or 4 times a day".


----------



## daemon

I had my system installed on 4/22 as well .
I am sometimes getting blank screens with audio and also have experienced picture without audio. In order to fix the no audio situation I had to press the mute button on and off. I am also getting the blue error screen that states it is trying to acquire signal on 61.5 for my local HD channels.


----------



## hokie-dk

I've had my 622 since 4/17. Yesterday (4/29) was the first time I had any video/audio stuttering. Reboot did not fix it, but it did reduce it.


----------



## redbird

BUG 1: Cannot disable local channel re-mapping. I only want the local OTA to appear since the quality is better and no storm outages. As a work-around, I locked and hid the re-mapped sat locals. I know I can un-subscribe but then, no listing data.

BUG 2: If the sat signal is lost, entire unit including OTA & PVR is disabled after a number of hours. Problem for me when the trees get wet. Problem for anyone after a storm that damages the dish.


----------



## trafter

I got the BSOD last night - didn't want to do a reboot 'cause I'm hoping that the wife's Desperate Housewives was recorded in spite of the freeze (I know, it's a forlorn hope). Went upstairs and watched the remainder of the Sopranos and dvr'd the remainder of Housewives on the 622 upstairs. My 942 never, repeat, never did anything like this...


----------



## jesserose17

I've had my ViP622 since March 9 and have seen picture stuttering with both 3.55 and 3.56 software. Had to reboot to fix this - appears to be random, would stutter once a day, sometimes few times a day and stay stable for a week or two and then it comes back. It's quite annoying because it causes closed captions to disappear which I rely on to understand the shows.


----------



## Rob Glasser

jesserose17 said:


> I've had my ViP622 since March 9 and have seen picture stuttering with both 3.55 and 3.56 software. Had to reboot to fix this - appears to be random, would stutter once a day, sometimes few times a day and stay stable for a week or two and then it comes back. It's quite annoying because it causes closed captions to disappear which I rely on to understand the shows.


Not that it's a fix, but have you tried delaying the show slightly by skipping back once or twice when this happens? I've found that most of the time I can do that to get rid of it. Quicker than rebooting, and less disruptive if your recording something. Hopefully this will be fixed soon and it will be a mute point.


----------



## jesserose17

Rob Glasser said:


> Not that it's a fix, but have you tried delaying the show slightly by skipping back once or twice when this happens? I've found that most of the time I can do that to get rid of it. Quicker than rebooting, and less disruptive if your recording something. Hopefully this will be fixed soon and it will be a mute point.


Thanks for the tip. I'll try that the next time.


----------



## DAG

Rob Glasser said:


> Hopefully this will be fixed soon and it will be a mute point.


LOL. I believe you mean moot point.

moot [moot] adjective
a moot point
2.	not relevant: irrelevant or unimportant

Now a mute point, uh,.....like audio droputs? ...that would be another bug!!!

Fingers crossed for new software version. I'm still holding on, Rob.


----------



## Bogey62

DAG said:


> LOL. I believe you mean moot point.


My 81-year-old father calls the "mute button" on any remote the "mutt button". Go figure.


----------



## Rob Glasser

DAG said:


> LOL. I believe you mean moot point.


DOH! Nice catch. LOL


----------



## moman19

Still losing audio on HDMI every other day or so. No idea what triggers this. Unlike 355, I cannot bring the audio back by hitting the SKIP BACK button. Only a reboot returns the audio.

Has anyone`found a quick fix for this? I hate to reboot unless I absolutely must.


----------



## Sid

leemathre said:


> My 622 is receiving new software at 02:35 PST.


Lee, how did you know the software was downloading? Doesn't the machine have to be off for that?


----------



## Rob Glasser

Sid said:


> Lee, how did you know the software was downloading? Doesn't the machine have to be off for that?


You need to be in standby to start receiving a download, but if you hit power while it is downloading you'll see a message with a status bar showing that it is downloading/installing new software and not to interrupt it.


----------



## lujan

There is nothing on the Tech Update site that says there is software being spooled for the 622.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Sid was quoting a post from 03/31 when L3.56 spooled. There is currently no new software spooling that I am aware of.


----------



## Sid

Rob Glasser said:


> Not that it's a fix, but have you tried delaying the show slightly by skipping back once or twice when this happens? I've found that most of the time I can do that to get rid of it. Quicker than rebooting, and less disruptive if your recording something. Hopefully this will be fixed soon and it will be a mute point.


Rob, I found that that works well to eliminate video stuttering. It also corrects the problem of audio and video being out-of-sync.


----------



## Bagman

redbird said:


> BUG 1: Cannot disable local channel re-mapping. I only want the local OTA to appear since the quality is better and no storm outages. As a work-around, I locked and hid the re-mapped sat locals. I know I can un-subscribe but then, no listing data.
> 
> redbird,
> To each his own. I do not consider that a bug, I consider it an enhancement over the 921/811. Please don't ask them to fix it. I like all of the channels together so I don't have to hunt for them. I normally watch the OTA, but with the Sat HD I have more record options (record an OTA local and watcht an OTA local, etc). I'm only 8 to 10 miles from the OTA towers but storms sometimes cause more OTA interference than with Sat.


----------



## Ron Barry

Bagman... I agree that he mapping is a cool feature. redbird was referring to the option to disable the mapping. I read his post and gave it a try. It indeed is currently not working as designed. If you select disable and then exit the configuration screen and return it will be set to what it was before. 

You should be able to do all three options on that page. Once is not working from what I can tell.


----------



## allenwoodruff

I just had my 622 installed two days ago (replacing my two year old 921). The only problem I have encountered is my local off air Fox HD station (Birmingham, AL) is not getting the guide data like I was with the 921. I also have a 942 and it gets the guide data for this channel. I called dish "advanced" tech support and told them about this issue and he told me some bs about my local fox station not sending out the guide data because dish only puts out what they receive. When I asked him why the 921 and 942 received the guide data and the 622 can't, he said that the 622 was using a newer technology and my local fox station apparently was using the "old" technology.


----------



## bhodgins

I have to reboot mine daily in order to fix captions. Captions works right after rebooting but will degrade about 12 hours later to Greek hierglyphics! Any idea when a fix is coming out?


----------



## DAG

It is becoming increasingly difficult to put up with the daily video stuttering/audio sync issues as well.


----------



## moman19

My 622 requires daily reboots to bring back HDMI audio that will suddenly stop without warning. This is getting old. Where's the next release?


----------



## RockStrongo

moman19 said:


> My 622 requires daily reboots to bring back HDMI audio that will suddenly stop without warning. This is getting old. Where's the next release?


I just called and reported my issue...figured I wanted to get on the record.

She said that 3.56 is the latest (obviously ) and that they are working on the issue as we speak...there is no date of release though....she submitted this info to the engineers.

She said that a hardware swap is not going to fix it completely, but she said if the video/audio problems are constant, then you should swap the receiver (and maybe see it diminish some??).

My advice, is that anyone who sees this issue call them and let them know...they will ask for your software version and then submit it to the engineers.

Im not saying they are lazy because I have no idea, BUT if they see how many users are experiencing this issue, maybe they will speed it up and release it sooner.

Maybe tomorrow nights chat will bring some info too?


----------



## Kaiopectate

Okay, I'm new to this forum, having searched for and found it because I've been having the same problems as others are -- daily crashes and 5-minute reboots, interrupting and losing portions of programs of interest.

[Sanitized post, edited to delete whining per Super Moderator's request, and follow with more specifics... see message #130]

I've called Dishnetwork to report my experiences regularly, but not every time. The recurring explanation is "software problem; we're working on it."

Previously, the Dishnetwork rep offered to swap out the box but added that it wouldn't do any good. Now, they won't swap out the box, either, but just advise me to be patient while they work on the fix.

I would be interested to learn about solutions or approaches which anyone else thinks are worth pursuing.


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s Kaiopectate

How often are you having reboots. if you are seeing these a couple of times a day then you most likely have a defective box. There are numerious threads where people got a bad box and a swap out fixed the reboots issues.

It might take a couple of calls. What I did was let them try what they thing will resolve the issues and then when it did not call back and at that point strongly suggest a swap out and that you really feel you got a lemon.

Also, would help if you could discuss specifices. after reading your posts I don't get a good feel for exactly what you are experiencing. Discussions of Fraud should be taken out of the support area and to the general area since the support forums are rock throwing bash free zones (See Forum rules).


----------



## Kaiopectate

The reboots are daily, but usually not more than once daily (although I don't typically use the TV multiple times a day, either). Basically, it crashes [lost audio and video, then audio screeching, inability to use box, etc., 5-step reboot; also, occasionally, the "jumpy" playback experience before crashing] once, about 15 minutes after turning the machine on. After the reboot, it does not crash again for the rest of the evening.

Dishnetwork's tech support has offered a series of theories over the past 3 weeks, each of which has proven empirically unsound.

1. It's only while you're recording. 
2. It's only while you're playing back.
3. It's only while you're playing back while recording something else.
4. It's while you're changing channels rapidly.

Today, a new rationale from Dishnetwork tech support: Each customer experiences different problems of different severity, depending upon various conditions, and some experience none, yet it can only be the "software problem" which does not justify a box swap because it will someday be fixed. That strikes me as unscientific and (in a word, lest I be bundled off to another forum!)untenable.

There may well be a software problem. However, if it is a customer-specific hardware problem, I will only find out if Dishnetwork changes its exchange policy.


----------



## Ron Barry

Ok.. here is one thing to look at. Go to your diagnostics page and you will see a counters button. Access that and see what your #5 and #3 counters are at. Report back what the numbers are and how long you have had your 622 in service. THis will give an indication of how ofter your box is rebooting per day. 

What I suggest is if you are having frequent reboots (Number will give some indication of how many you are having), contact Dish and say that you have been reading threads where people have had similar issues and have swapped the receiver and have resulted in removing the reboot issue. 

Jittery video is a known issues and it is software related.


----------



## Kaiopectate

Ron Barry said:


> Ok.. here is one thing to look at. Go to your diagnostics page and you will see a counters button. Access that and see what your #5 and #3 counters are at. Report back what the numbers are and how long you have had your 622 in service. THis will give an indication of how ofter your box is rebooting per day.


Thanks:

#3 [OS Monitor WD CNT:1]: 45

#5 [AC PWR/HW WD CNT]: 9

Machine has been in use for perhaps 4 weeks.


----------



## Bogey62

Is anyone else noticing that the Closed Captioning gets screwed up at times?

My wife will sometimes use CC so that some of the softer passages in movies can be understood without cranking up the volume just to have your head blown off by the obnoxiously loud music in most movies these days, but I digress...

Anyway, the text for the CC will sometimes become a garbled mess on the screen. This ususally happens if you have CC turned on for a DVR event and then you exit the event for a few minutes and resume it.

The only way I have found to fix this issue is to do a reboot of the 622. Just resetting the CC to default values doesn't work.


----------



## Bogey62

Is anyone else using a wireless phone jack with their 622?

I am using a brand new RCA wireless jack system and my 622 won't connect properly with Dish Network. I have listened in on the call out and the modems are attempting to connect, but the message "failed to connect" shows up every time. The jack has a dial tone because I can hear and the 622 acknowledges that it has a dial tone via the diagnostics screen. If I connect a hardwire to a normal jack, then everything works fine.

Dish claims the 622 supports wireless phone jacks, but you couldn't prove it by me.


----------



## ChuckA

I am using an RCA wireless jack and have no problems with the 622. I have had the jack fail to hang up (or something to tie up the line) a few times and I have to reset the sending and receiving units.


----------



## Ron Barry

Kaiopectate said:


> Thanks:
> 
> #3 [OS Monitor WD CNT:1]: 45
> 
> #5 [AC PWR/HW WD CNT]: 9
> 
> Machine has been in use for perhaps 4 weeks.


Based on my experience and what I have read here.. That is rather high and I would strongly request a replacement. You issues sure sounds like the issue that I and a number of other people had.


----------



## Bogey62

ChuckA said:


> I am using an RCA wireless jack and have no problems with the 622. I have had the jack fail to hang up (or something to tie up the line) a few times and I have to reset the sending and receiving units.


I am using an RCA RC-926 wireless jack. Are you using the RCA 930?


----------



## ChuckA

Bogey62 said:


> I am using an RCA RC-926 wireless jack. Are you using the RCA 930?


Yep. 930-Rev 2.


----------



## Bogey62

ChuckA said:


> Yep. 930-Rev 2.


Just another question, if you don't mind. 

Is your extension unit plugged into an outlet with a surge protector also plugged into the same outlet? According to the guy at RCA, you can't have them both plugged into the same outlet as this will sap too much of the RF signal between the base and extension units.


----------



## ChuckA

Bogey62 said:


> Is your extension unit plugged into an outlet with a surge protector also plugged into the same outlet? According to the guy at RCA, you can't have them both plugged into the same outlet as this will sap too much of the RF signal between the base and extension units.


That is exactly the way mine is plugged in. There is one outlet behind my TV. A power strip (cheap surge protector built in) is plugged into the top plug and the RCA receiver pluged into the bottom plug. Maybe the power strip's limited surge protection is not enough to be a problem.


----------



## srrobinson2

My system has rebooted a few times during the past week right in the middle of a show. It happened last week about 5 minutes into "The Unit" and again during "Smallville". These were both OTA HD recordings that were interrupted.

My counters indicate: 3) 0 and 5) 6

Are these freak events, or something to worry about?


----------



## Bogey62

ChuckA said:


> That is exactly the way mine is plugged in. There is one outlet behind my TV. A power strip (cheap surge protector built in) is plugged into the top plug and the RCA receiver pluged into the bottom plug. Maybe the power strip's limited surge protection is not enough to be a problem.


That could be. I am using higher end APC surge protectors, but I'm going to give the 930 a try anyway.

Thanks for the info, Chuck.


----------



## suignrs

I have had the same problem with closed captioning - for no apparent reason, at at no predictable time, the cc is totally garbled. A reboot fixes, but that's a real pain.

I also experience stuttering video at times, have had the stuttering audio (altho not lately), and had the constant reboots which was fixed by a swap out.

Can anyone predict (based on some info from Dish) when these problems will be fixed? I note that on the tech show last week nothing at all was mentioned about these glitches.

Also, does anyone know of any way to create a macro to execute menu items (such as turning cc on and off) without having to go through the several steps? When I had the 625, I could turn the cc on and off by using the cc button on my TV remote. I can't do this anymore with the 622 - the TV remote has no effect on the cc now.

Thanks all.


----------



## BobMurdoch

I've finally given up on my flaky HDMI out. Bought a $40 12 ft. component video cable.

Grrr. C'Mon guys. Mine worked great at first but has been sliding backwards on the reliability in the past month..... To add to my misery, it started doing a 921 impression yesterday and was ignoring my remote for a few seconds. A reboot cleared THAT condition. I had to watch my HD shows in mushyvision through my receiver since I only had composite video cables for a backup....


----------



## Ron Barry

suignrs said:


> I have had the same problem with closed captioning - for no apparent reason, at at no predictable time, the cc is totally garbled. A reboot fixes, but that's a real pain.
> 
> I also experience stuttering video at times, have had the stuttering audio (altho not lately), and had the constant reboots which was fixed by a swap out.
> 
> Can anyone predict (based on some info from Dish) when these problems will be fixed? I note that on the tech show last week nothing at all was mentioned about these glitches.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of any way to create a macro to execute menu items (such as turning cc on and off) without having to go through the several steps? When I had the 625, I could turn the cc on and off by using the cc button on my TV remote. I can't do this anymore with the 622 - the TV remote has no effect on the cc now.
> 
> Thanks all.


I am not aware of any descrete code for CC. The only way I am aware of is creating a macro that uses the menu.

As for when the next push will come, that is always the 64 thousand dollar question and one that is always hard to predict. Hopefully it will not be too much longer.

As for the glitches metioned on tech chat. These type of issues usually are not discussed unless a specific one is asked in the Q&A.


----------



## Bogey62

suignrs said:


> I have had the same problem with closed captioning - for no apparent reason, at at no predictable time, the cc is totally garbled. A reboot fixes, but that's a real pain.


I have the perfect solution: just pass the damned CC through to my TV and let it decode and display it!

I don't need, nor do I want, all that fancy crap the 622 allows you to do with CC. Especially when I have to reboot half of the time to get CC working again! My TV has never screwed up with CC and it's much easier to turn on/off this feature.


----------



## bhodgins

Bogey, 

TVs don't support CC on component/HDMI, hence the requirement for the box to overlay the video stream. If you connect using the SVideo output, you will be able to use your TV's CC functionality, but your video quality will be 480i, not 720p or 1080i.


----------



## Bogey62

bhodgins said:


> Bogey,
> 
> TVs don't support CC on component/HDMI, hence the requirement for the box to overlay the video stream. If you connect using the SVideo output, you will be able to use your TV's CC functionality, but your video quality will be 480i, not 720p or 1080i.


Ah, you learn something new every day! 

I didn't know that.


----------



## tnsprin

L357 is here. We need a new thread and release notes.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Is it here? I know it was supposed to spool today, but has anyone confirmed receiving it?


----------



## ChuckA

Yes. It was downloaded during last nights update. I have not seen any experiences posted yet. I briefly looked at mine this morning just to be sure it was still working. I did not notice anything new but have not used it enough to see if any of the problems are gone. My HDMI connection worked fine before and it is still working so that's a good thing.


----------



## DAG

BobMurdoch said:


> Is it here? I know it was supposed to spool today, but has anyone confirmed receiving it?


I posted this earlier today.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58044


----------



## Bogey62

BobMurdoch said:


> Is it here? I know it was supposed to spool today, but has anyone confirmed receiving it?


I have L357 but have not looked for any changes/fixes as yet.


----------



## Ron Barry

Since L3.57 is out in the wild figure we should close this one. Post all experiencing now into the L3.57 thread.


----------

